# My new crowntail



## FoxyBubbles (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been waiting a long time to get a crowntail male. I think hes so handsome. He evidently thinks so too because he thinks he's a real stud with the lady bettas. :lol:


----------



## Mistawasis (Mar 1, 2010)

I just got my first betta 2 weeks ago, he is a crowntail. I got suckered into buying a "betta tank" which reads on the box 2 L, which is 1/2 a gallon. From what I have read from this site and others, they require something MUCH larger. I was told they would be very minimal in care which is waht I was looking for because I put the mini tank in my office. My profile picture displays how big the actual tank is. He basically grew up in a pickle jar at the fish shop. He was happy at first and very active, but now he seems to hide under bigger rocks at the bottom of the tank and lays on the bottom of the tank. I read on antoehr site this could mean the water is too cold. Help? I don't want ot lose him! I am annoyed that TWO, that's right TWO places in town told me all he required was a betta tank. I wanted something low maintenance and feel I have gotten myself into something bigger than I expected. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## FoxyBubbles (Mar 1, 2010)

Mistawasis said:


> I just got my first betta 2 weeks ago, he is a crowntail. I got suckered into buying a "betta tank" which reads on the box 2 L, which is 1/2 a gallon. From what I have read from this site and others, they require something MUCH larger. I was told they would be very minimal in care which is waht I was looking for because I put the mini tank in my office. My profile picture displays how big the actual tank is. He basically grew up in a pickle jar at the fish shop. He was happy at first and very active, but now he seems to hide under bigger rocks at the bottom of the tank and lays on the bottom of the tank. I read on antoehr site this could mean the water is too cold. Help? I don't want ot lose him! I am annoyed that TWO, that's right TWO places in town told me all he required was a betta tank. I wanted something low maintenance and feel I have gotten myself into something bigger than I expected. Anyone have any suggestions?


It's a common misconception that bettas don't need a lot of space or 'feel better' in small spaces. They actually need a space of about 2-5gallon tanks to swim around in. It doesn't actually have to be a tank, it can be something that holds that amount of water, but your betta should have plenty of room to swim. 

Bettas do tend to be more active in warmer water. If you can, you can try to find a small heater and keep the water between 72-76 degrees. But they CAN live in room temperature water, but will not be as active, and therefor may not eat as much either. 

Bettas are like every other fish and should not be concidered a 'decoration'. They should have heat, space to swim, decorations and stimulation, same as any other freshwater fish.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's very pretty! Definitely a stud lol Thought of a name yet?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's stunning. Call him Studley


----------



## Mistawasis (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, I definitely do not think of him as a decoration, he is my little buddy  he he...

I read somewhere that if the water is too cold, he will lay on the bottom....is that true?


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

His rays are interesting... They are all the same except for that one thats a double tipped.


----------



## FoxyBubbles (Mar 1, 2010)

If they lay at the bottom, it may not necessarily be from the cold. It could just be where he is resting.

Thanks! Haha, I like Studley but I decided to call him Steel because it reminds me of a character on t.v. that was very 'macho male'. That's how he acts and he won't stop keeping an eye out for the crowntail female in the next tank, lol.

Yeah, his rays confuse me, lol. But I figure it's just a cute quirk.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! Haha Studley!!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

He is just fantastic! Very, very studly.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very pretty boy!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I second Studley haha! That's a great name!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Studley too! lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Studly! studly!


----------



## FoxyBubbles (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha! Alright, alright! It will be his nickname. lol


----------

